# CP3 #18 on Time Magazine's 100 Olympic Athletes To Watch



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1819129_1819134_1825734,00.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I watched the pre-Olympic exhibition game against Canada and CP3 pulled off some fricken sweet moves that game...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh yeah and CP3 or Deron Williams should be the starting PG not Jason Kidd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP and Williams both played more minutes than Kidd last night.I think Wade played 24 minutes and CP 23,those were the most on the team.Kidd played 16 minutes.That's the way it should be in a game like that.We probably only play a couple of games where it'll matter.CP will probably play a lot more in the two medal round games.It won't matter so much in most of the other games


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like Paul may be starting sooner than I thought.Kidd only played 12 minutes this morning,the third fewest on the team and it just looks more and more like he's just getting a honorary starting job.I'd much rather have Tyson on the roster.Does anyone know if Tyson travelled to Beijing as the alternate.I read that he had a toe injury that may have prevented him from going.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if Coach K kept Kidd in the starting lineup because of his "experience" and because he's supposed to be one of the leaders. I noticed Paul and Howard had the most minutes at 24 against Turkey. I don't think Tyson traveled. He was supposed to but I think the toe injury kept him home. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Coach K kept Kidd in the starting lineup because of his "experience" and because he's supposed to be one of the leaders.


I just hope he has the guts to pull him out before he hurts the team too much against Greece or Argentina.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Speaking of magazine's, Rolling Stone magazine also did a piece on him as he trains with Team USA for the Olympics.


_As a 2007-08 MVP finalist, New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul received his fair share of press nowadays. Indeed, the mainstream media, so often negligent of so-called "small market" guys, seems to be making a real exception with Paul.

The latest publication to go gaga for Paul may be one the unlikeliest as well, as Rolling Stone recently did a short feature on Paul as he trains with Team USA for the '08 Olympics._

http://blog.nola.com/gladow/2008/08/paul_not_just_another_rolling.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Sheridan is already reading into why Kidd didn't play in the 2nd half.


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb...ist=sheridan_chris&page=USARussiaRecap-080802


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This same type of reasoning that makes Kidd start is the same reason why USA basketball has gone Goldless for 8 years. Start the best players and leave the politics out of it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NBA.com's John Schuhmann has been with Team USA and he has a mailbag and I've enjoyed reading his blog. I've found a few things he's saying about CP (mostly about things going on in practices).



> Do you remember the Barry Sanders commercial where a bunch of younger guys are sitting around a table with him trying to demonstrate his juke with the usual shoulder shuffle and then he says that's not my juke and does a little flinch and the whole table yells oooohhhh?
> 
> That's what I think of when I watch Chris Paul. He's small like Barry (not a disadvantage for a running back), but he makes up for it through pure skill. What most guys do with a dribble and cutback or jab-step, he does with a simple turn of his head or look from his eyes. People so respect his skills and ability to make a quick move and decision that all he needs is the mere suggestion he is going to do it for people to bite. I don't see anyone else able to do this currently in the NBA.
> -- Matt - Tallahassee, Fla.
> ...





> Cool scene on the court before the game...
> 
> Kobe Bryant came out after most of the team had been shooting around for a while. He got a ball and started dribbling around casually, doing a couple half-speed dribble-fakes. Then he called Chris Paul over and seemed to be (I couldn't hear what they were saying) asking CP13 how he turns the corner on a screen-and-roll on the wing.
> 
> ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Team USA got a chance to meet Bush.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jason Kidd has been suffering from a head cold. Hopefully he's ready for Game 1 against China. 

http://olympicsblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/08/kidd-fighting-head-cold.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations to CP3, all of Team USA and all of the fans of USA Basketball!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Does this come in a Hornets jersey? :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All the people who like to talk about Lebron going to NYC in a couple of year never think about how much sense it would make for him to go team up with his old pal CP.I mean he's not going to make much more endorsement money without winning titles and he's not going to win titles by going to play with a bunch of mediocre players.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I said this all Olympics long...not just about LeBron, but how the rest of the players on Team USA would probably grow to love CP3 and want to play with a PG like him. PG is the most important player in the league and Jason Kidd is done with. Each of these guys got a chance to play with two high caliber PG's in Deron and CP3. I'd take ANY of the guys off of Team USA (Jason Kidd not included) in free agency.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I said this all Olympics long...not just about LeBron, but how the rest of the players on Team USA would probably grow to love CP3 and want to play with a PG like him. PG is the most important player in the league and Jason Kidd is done with. Each of these guys got a chance to play with two high caliber PG's in Deron and CP3. I'd take ANY of the guys off of Team USA (Jason Kidd not included) in free agency.


On a video at ESPN.com the guy asked Kobe which Team USA player impressed him the most. He said CP. He mentioned Deron too but he said watching Chris Paul in practice he always knew Chris was a "bad boy" but he's tough. Click on the link and go to the 2:27 mark. I knew they'd like playing with CP and I knew he'd like playing with them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I love LeBron James a lot...but I just think I would love to see a CP3/DWade thing happening.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dime Magazine article on CP's stint with Team USA....


Chris Paul:The Golden Child


----------

